# Building a Used Jeep Plow Rig



## danproveto

Hello All - First post here and have been lurking for quite some time now. Really great information here from some really knowledgeable people. It's really cool that this site exists and with so many resources. 
I'm building Wrangler plow rig from the ground up on a budget ($6k or so). I've used the search function and couldn't really find a similar thread so I apologize if this is an annoying recurring type of thread (I really thought it would be...)

Some of the things I've decided that are necessities to me: inline 6 and manual transmission... Other than that, other decisions I'm still debating and was hoping to get guidance from the experienced people here.

When buying used, I figure it's nice to get the Wrangler and plow in one shot, there are many mid 90's Wranglers with a plow for around $6k, but I'm thinking it's more wise to buy a Wrangler that's never had a plow on it simply because the car will have less wear and tear and attach a plow myself even though it will end up costing more to do so. Does that make sense or am I overestimating the amount of wear and tear delivered to a clutch and suspension and frame on a Jeep and plow rig that has a couple hundred hours of use on them (or many more) over the course of 15 or so years?

What suspension modifications to a stock Jeep are typically done to a rig that may have 50 or more hours/season plowing? Air shocks (or some other front end susp mod) seem to be pretty necessary. Any good ideas to beef up any other areas? Battery, alternator?

Sorry for the routine newbie questions and I appreciate any help/input.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ken643

Welcome!! I have a 2004 Rubicon with a Fisher 6'-9" minute mount. Dealer installed Timbren blocks in to help with front end sag from the weight. I have no complaints what so ever. As for the transmission I have plowed with both manual and Auto trans. I prefer the Auto trans. Gets awful busy shifting, clutch, plow controls. Auto is nice and easy. But again its personal preference. I know "Plowmeister" prefers a manual. I do agree on the inline 6 its bullet proof. Wear and tear? Well it depends on who was driving it before you just like any other car. I dont beat on my jeep at all and if I ever sold it, no one would ever have an issue with it. hardtop is nice to quieter, lol I use Blizzack tires they are awesome in snow and ice, just have to come off in summer. anything else ask away. Jeeps are tanks in the snow. best of luck!


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Welcome Dan I just brought a 1988 wrangler with 6ft6in western plow truck has blizzack tirers Cyrus trans cooler and electric fan set up. Motor has 5000 miles on it and it has been a plow truck most of its life but kept in excellent cond. yes it has a few rust spots and a dent or 2 I paid 2750 for it plow is all rebuilt and ready to roll
This will b my first wrangler plow truck and I know it will run good. When lookin try and get a auto trans it will b much easier doing drives 
Good luck


----------



## danproveto

Thanks Ken! The Fisher Minute Mount that you have is the one on the top of my list so I'm glad my research seems to be bringing to decent conclusions. Good points made on going automatic, but I like the economics of a manual more than anything (I can change out a clutch, gas mileage improved, etc...)
Also good points on the wear and tear aspect. At the budget level (not certified pre-owned) it definitely is a bit of a crap shoot hoping you get a vehicle that wasn't abused too badly, but I've had good luck on my budget searches before so hopefully that trend will continue on. I'm a big fan of the inline 6 and have had good luck with it in a Jeep years ago.
I'm seeing a good number of Wranglers in my price range coming with two sets of tires/wheels, and some with the steel wheels (preferred) so I'm looking forward to putting together a pretty fun snow rig.
Thanks for your insight! Much appreciated.


----------



## danproveto

KEC Maintaince;1530014 said:


> Welcome Dan I just brought a 1988 wrangler with 6ft6in western plow truck has blizzack tirers Cyrus trans cooler and electric fan set up. Motor has 5000 miles on it and it has been a plow truck most of its life but kept in excellent cond. yes it has a few rust spots and a dent or 2 I paid 2750 for it plow is all rebuilt and ready to roll
> This will b my first wrangler plow truck and I know it will run good. When lookin try and get a auto trans it will b much easier doing drives
> Good luck


Sweet deal! If I had seen that one I may have driven to NJ to snatch it up.


----------



## theplowmeister

I mount the plow controller ON the **** lever. cant loose it, always there you got your hand on the shifter anyways.


I HATE AUTOMATICS FOR PLOWING


----------



## ken643

danproveto;1530018 said:


> Thanks Ken! The Fisher Minute Mount that you have is the one on the top of my list so I'm glad my research seems to be bringing to decent conclusions. Good points made on going automatic, but I like the economics of a manual more than anything (I can change out a clutch, gas mileage improved, etc...)
> Also good points on the wear and tear aspect. At the budget level (not certified pre-owned) it definitely is a bit of a crap shoot hoping you get a vehicle that wasn't abused too badly, but I've had good luck on my budget searches before so hopefully that trend will continue on. I'm a big fan of the inline 6 and have had good luck with it in a Jeep years ago.
> I'm seeing a good number of Wranglers in my price range coming with two sets of tires/wheels, and some with the steel wheels (preferred) so I'm looking forward to putting together a pretty fun snow rig.
> Thanks for your insight! Much appreciated.


Happy to help any questions you have you will find answers on this site. Ask me anything if I can answer I will. Auto or stick Jeeps are not good a fuel. lol


----------



## hobbyjeep

Don't want to hijack the thread... but PLOWMEISTER, what mileage do you get on your a clutch before it needs replacement?


----------



## Mems

Not answering for him but I have replaced mine once and I have 90K. I also wheel it very hard during the summer. Plowing in 4L is the best thing for keeping your clutch working and not burning it up to badly.


----------



## hobbyjeep

90K is great mileage - would love to see photo of a controller mounted on the shifter.


----------



## theplowmeister

hobbyjeep;1553682 said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread... but PLOWMEISTER, what mileage do you get on your a clutch before it needs replacement?


I replace my clutch sometime after 75K to 90K, I dont wait for it to go in the middle of a storm


----------



## theplowmeister

hobbyjeep;1554195 said:


> 90K is great mileage - would love to see photo of a controller mounted on the shifter.


I got it posted on hear someplace


----------



## hobbyjeep

I've dug around old posts, could not find a photo of plow controls mounted to transmission lever. Can you repost one for everyone? thanks/


----------



## theplowmeister

http://www.the-plowmeister.com/controler.jpg

http://www.the-plowmeister.com/plow controler 004.jpg


----------



## hobbyjeep

nice...thanks


----------

